# Topics > Risk of AI > War and weapons >  Book "Army of None: Autonomous Weapons and the Future of War", Paul Scharre, 2018

## Airicist

Book "Army of None: Autonomous Weapons and the Future of War", Paul Scharre, 2018 on Amazon

Book "Army of None: Autonomous Weapons and the Future of War", Paul Scharre, 2018 on Goodreads

----------


## Airicist

Book Launch Event: Army of None: Autonomous Weapons and the Future of War by Paul Scharre

Streamed live on Apr 24, 2018




> Watch the official launch of Paul Scharre’s new book "Army of None: Autonomous Weapons and the Future of War" at The Madison in downtown Washington, DC. Scharre, a former Army Ranger and Pentagon official, will talk on his new book, Army of None: Autonomous Weapons and the Future of War. Scharre will explore the technology behind autonomous weapons and the legal, moral, ethical, and strategic dimensions of this evolving technology. 
> 
> The event begins with comments from former Deputy Secretary of Defense Robert O Work. Followed by a presentation by Scharre, then a panel discussion focused on how autonomous weapons are changing warfare.

----------

